# Hi everyone...



## the_cleaner_1 (Sep 1, 2009)

....Just signed up to what looks like a great forum.

I have just bought my first _TT_, a blue 2004 1.8T, and I must say, I am most impressed!

One question, though. Parcel shelves? Mine doesn't have one, and I can see no obvious place for one to attach to other than 2 tiny 'blobs' on the boot lid. Any help / advice on this would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance, and best wishes to all.

Jon


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum! You've come to the right place.
The 2 'blobs' you describe are where the parcel shelf attaches to. (I think.)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Just noticed a parcel shelf in the for sale section


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to the forum. 

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
There is a parcel shelf in the for sale section


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## the_cleaner_1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, and thanks also for the heads up on the parcel shelf....hopefully now secured!

I will also be looking into the owners club.

Best wishes,
Jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

